# Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA



## kati48268 (8. März 2018)

Gestern fand die Jahreshauptversammlung vom niedersächsischen Verein NWA (Mitglied im niedersächsischem Verband AVN) statt.
Artikel auf der NWA-Homepage.

Zu Gast war auch Bernhard Pieper, Noch-Präsident vom kleinen niedersächsischen LV Weser-Ems 
& als Ex-Finanz-Vize im DAFV einer von Frau Doktors treuesten Bettvorlegern.

Es ging durchaus rund gestern, 
wie mehrere Anrufer mir berichten _(unabhängig voneinander; in guter AB-Tradition)_.
Eingeladen war Bernhard Pieper durch den NWA Präsi Hans Macke wohl, weil er nicht wieder als Präsident für Weser-Ems kandidieren wird, somit war dies Teil seiner "Abschiedstour".

Nachdem er ein Grußwort hielt und Werner Klasing als Präsident des AVN selbiges tat,
kam es zu einem kleinen öffentlichen Dialog zwischen den Beiden.
Pieper forderte den AVN auf, _"wieder in den Bundesverband einzutreten"_, 
worauf Klasing dankend und lächelnd abwinkte, _"wir wissen wohl, warum wir ausgetreten sind"_.

Dann jedoch, als Klasing die Veranstaltung verließ _(was als Gast üblich ist, bevor der vereinsinterne Teil beginnt)_ ergriff Pieper noch mal völlig ungeplant das Mikro.
Er startete eine Art Werbe-Rede für seinen Landesverband und den DAFV,
schwadronierte über Naturschutz, dass _"Angler hinter diesen zurück treten und mit Verboten leben müssen"_, etc.

Einem der Vereinsmitglieder platzte die Hutschnur, er stand auf, ergriff das Wort, rief dass _"er das ganze Geschwafel nicht mehr hören könne"_ und forderte Beispiele, _"was denn Weser-Ems oder der DAFV wirklich konkretes für Angler geleistet haben"_.

Der Applaus dafür machte Pieper nur noch wütender, er rief mehrmals, _"viel, so viel haben wir geleistet"_, konnte aber auf weitere konkrete Nachfragen nicht wechseln.

Auch die Kritik, dass Weser-Ems & DAFV die Initiative Anglerdemo im Regen haben stehen lassen, prallte an Pieper ab, 
_"natürlich unterstützen wir die"_.
Wie die Realität aussieht, wissen wir alle.

Anschließend fegte auch Pieper aus dem Saal, nicht ohne dem Vereinsmitglied noch etwas Wütendes zuzuraunen.



Die "besondere Anglerfreundlichkeit" von Weser-Ems und speziell das Wirken Piepers war ziemlich oft Thema hier im Board
Eine Auswahl der Themen:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?
Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident
Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen
HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?
HV Weser-Ems: Alles beim Alten....
Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?

Auch oder gerade weil man mit den beiden niedersächsischen Vereinigungen immer wieder wunderschön zwei Verbände direkt miteinander vergleichen kann, 
deren Ausrichtung unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnte.
Beispiel:



Ørret schrieb:


> Und WE versagt auch weiterhin...
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...atura-2000-beim-umwelt-ministerium-kopie.html
> Dazu zum Vergleich der Av-Nds
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/601-natura2000-elbe-bag
> Man muss eigentlich gar nichts mehr dazu sagen#q#q#q


Und natürlich, weil man nicht nur die Leistung, 
sondern eben auch den Preis vergleichen kann.
Verbandsabgabe an AVN 4,50€
Verbandsabgabe an Weser-Ems 9,00€
_(ich denke, die Daten stimmen noch?)_


Fast ein bißchen berühmt wurde Pieper mit einer Aktion rund um die Nachtangelverbote in den Emsauen, 
als er einen Angler, der mit einer Petition unterstützen wollte, 
mundtot stellte und sogar noch nachtrat, dazu sich dabei dermaßen selbst widersprach, 
dass sich sogar die allgemeine Presse nur noch wunderte.

Eine Abschiedskarte von mir würde er wohl ablehnen,
deshalb schreibe ich das passende Zitat zum Verständnis seines Wirkens hier her:
_"Es ist dem Untertanen untersagt, 
den Maßstab seiner beschränkten Einsicht 
an die Handlungen der Obrigkeit anzulegen."_
(Gustav von Rochov)

Auf dass es sich bald ausge"piept" hat, denn solche "Interessenvertreter", ganz in einer Reihe mit anderen Sargnagelschlägern wie Mohnert, Drossé, Braun, Happach-Kasan,..., braucht kein Angler.

Man kann nun neuerdings den Weser-Ems'lern über Facebook direkt mitteilen, was man ihnen für eine Zukunft wünscht.
Ich wünsche ihnen zunächst mal, dass sie lernen, wie man eine Verlinkung auf die Homepage stellt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Ach Käthe du bist Gold wert! Danke für die Infos


----------



## Jose (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

danke kati für dieses betthupferl #6


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke für die Info,kati #6


----------



## harbec (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

... schön zu lesen. Solchen Brüdern gehören einige
Berechtigungen entzogen, denn scheinbar sind sie ja
viele Bereiche ihres Lebens mit der Rakete durchflogen.


----------



## Wegberger (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Hallo,

wie der Olaf .... nur schwafel vom DAFV


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke für die Infos. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Kann wohl nur besser werden.


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Kann wohl nur besser werden.


Ich weiß nich... |kopfkrat

Die zweite Reihe ist zwar nicht ganz so altersbedingt eingeengt & verbohrt, 
aber von der Ausrichtung auch net viel anders.

Letztes Jahr ham'se mich noch vom Messestand geschmissen :m


kati48268 schrieb:


> Heute auf der Messe Faszination Angeln in Lingen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325011
> Ich flitz da mit Kamera rum, schick gekleidet im  Anglerboard-Kapuzenshirt, um ein nettes Messe-Video zu drehen, quatsche  mit den netten Kollegen vom http://fv-lingen.de/ die mich auch eingeladen haben, ihre Lachs- & Meerforellen-Besatzaktion für's AB zu filmen,
> und will grad weiter, da sehe ich am Nachbarstand 2 kleine Aquarien.
> ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke Kati für die Infos. #6
Wenigstens wieder einer weniger, der keinen Schaden mehr gegenüber uns Anglern und dem Angeln an sich anrichten kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Als verzweifelter klammert man sich an den Strohalm, und dann kommst du und trittst in in den Dreck.:c


----------



## Riesenangler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Erfrischend. Wir hier in Brandenburg, werden ja nicht einmal darüber Informiert, das es derartige Sitzungen gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Als verzweifelter klammert man sich an den Strohalm, und dann kommst du und trittst in in den Dreck.:c


 
 Der Baumstamm zum Anklammern ist nicht in Sicht|supergri
 Danke Kathi


----------



## Wegberger (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Hallo,

weil das keine Satire ist, kommt mir das vor wie die Honecker Garde, der DAFV ist so weltfremd - das er die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkennen kann.

Wo ist unser Verbands-Gorbi ?


----------



## gründler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

....und Vereinsveranstaltungen jeglicher Art die mit Angeln zu tun haben,möge man doch lieber Absetzen oder komplett drauf verzichten...damit Petra keine Angriffsfläche hat.....

Zum Wohle des Tierschutzes.....hast Du vergessen Kati.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch die Kritik, dass Weser-Ems & DAFV die Initiative Anglerdemo im Regen haben stehen lassen, prallte an Pieper ab,
> _"natürlich unterstützen wir die"_.



Wenn die Veröffentlichung der Pressemeldung zur Klage eine Unterstützung darstellt- ja, dann haben die die Initiative Anglerdemo unterstützt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke kati für den Bericht!

Schlimm, schlimm, schlimmm, dass man dort weiterhin nicht begreift, dass die Basis eine in der Zielrichtung ganz andere Vertetung wünscht und zu welchen Mitteln man aufgrund der ganzen eigenen Misere man offenbar im gegenseitigen Miteinander bereit ist zu greifen!

Passt aber auch perfekt zu den sonstigen Äußerungen aus dem Verband!

Größer kann die Spaltung zur Basis und Annäherung an erklärte Angelfeinde schon fast nicht mehr sein!


----------



## donak (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke für den Bericht, Kati.

Meine beiden Vereine sind leider auch im LFV Weser Ems und damit klebt natürlich auch DAFV in meinem Ausweis...

Ich kann auch nicht begreifen, dass solche Leute da oben sitzen dürfen und ich befürchte die glauben tatsächlich, dass die was für uns tun.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fast ein bißchen berühmt wurde Pieper mit einer Aktion rund um die Nachtangelverbote in den Emsauen,
> als er einen Angler, der mit einer Petition unterstützen wollte,
> mundtot stellte und sogar noch nachtrat, dazu sich dabei dermaßen selbst widersprach,
> dass sich sogar die allgemeine Presse nur noch wunderte.


Die Dinge, die ich da damals mitbekommen habe, ließen mir seinerzeit echt die Spucke weg. Da setzt sich ein Angler für uns Angler ein und der Pieper nutzt die Macht um diese Petition zu stoppen. (Ich habe bewusst begriffe wie erpresst weggelassen)



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann jedoch, als Klasing die Veranstaltung verließ _(was als Gast üblich ist, bevor der vereinsinterne Teil beginnt)_ ergriff Pieper noch mal völlig ungeplant das Mikro.



Wenn man diese Aggressivität und Bissigkeit Mal für Angler und nicht gegen Angler richten würde, dann könnte man einiges für uns erreichen.

Welche Glück das dieses Nabu Maskottchen bald weg ist. Danke für die Berichterstattung.


----------



## GandRalf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Moin auch,

Nur kurz zur Ergänzung.

Herr Pieper war unter anderem auch vor Ort, um den Vorsitzenden der NWA, Hans Macke, für sein 30-jähriges Engagement für die Besatzgemeinschaft Alfsee, zu der eben auch der Verband Weser-Ems gehört, zu ehren.

-Nicht dass sich hier jemand über eine unvollständige Berichterstattung beschwert! #6:q


----------



## n0rdfriese (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke Kati! Ich hatte schon befürchtet solche Infos nicht mehr im AB zu bekommen seit... also meinen herzlichsten Dank!


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

:m 
Auch von mir ein danke für die Info!
Ich hoffe, dass sich da langsam etwas bewegt - allein der Glaube fehlt mir.
Ansosten gehts halt weiter nach dem Motto "Alles für den Dackel, alles für die Katz - unser Leben für den BUND"
#q


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Auch wenn solche Dinosaurier endlich die Bühne verlassen, befürchte ich doch, dass der Zug trotzdem immer mehr in eine Richtung fährt, die nicht gerade unsere ist.

Beispiel: wir haben hier im Board über Piepers Nähe zum und seiner Dackelei vorm Nabu diskutiert.
Sein Nachfolger könnte der bisherige Vize Gräßner werden. Der soll zumindest selbst noch Angeln und soll etwas liberaler zur Freiheit des Anglers stehen. 
_(Gerüchteküche, kann auch anders aussehen, ich kenn den gar nicht)_
Aber dass Weser-Ems jetzt zum Vorreiter für Anglerinteressen wird, erwartet doch kein Mensch.

Heut wird eine neue Bundesumweltministerin ins Amt ziehen, die Mitglied im Nabu ist und dort auf einen Staatssekretär stossen, der früher Geschäftsführer des Nabu war; Flasbarth bleibt schließlich auch nach Hendricks Abgang.

Die Macht des Nabu wird nicht grad kleiner, während wir uns schon freuen, 
demnächst hoffentlich vielleicht eventuell einen Klotz weniger am Bein zu haben,
weil er hoffentlich vielleicht eventuell nur durch ein Klötzchen ersetzt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Zumindest haben'se die Bewertungsfunktion bei FB offen...
https://www.facebook.com/pg/LFVWE/reviews/


----------



## GandRalf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Da macht so ein Querulant doch einfach den Schnitt kaputt! :q


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag etwas von Respekt und Höflichkeit im Umgang miteinander gelesen. Da ging es um die ehemalige Umweltministerin. Du schilderst hier Vorgänge zu Herrn Pieper vom Hörensagen...die Wortwahl ist in meinen Augen sehr hämisch und respektlos. Sich derart über Leute lustig zu machen ist wiederum in meinen Augen respektlos. Du bedienst damit sicherlich einige Leute, die ja auch begeistert Beifall klatschen, aber fair ist etwas anderes. 
 Ich kenne Herrn Pieper entfernt, bin nicht immer seiner Meinung, nur ihn jetzt hier als Clown darzustellen, ist kein feiner Zug. Wie gesagt, mir ging es um den Ton. Über Inhalte kann man immer streiten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Großartige Geschichte, Katjuschka, Danke dafür!#6



kati48268 schrieb:


> Heut wird eine neue Bundesumweltministerin ins Amt ziehen, die Mitglied im Nabu ist und dort auf einen Staatssekretär stossen, der früher Geschäftsführer des Nabu war; Flasbarth bleibt schließlich auch nach Hendricks Abgang.



Flasbarth zumindest ist raus, der ist zwar noch auf dem Posten, aber seit ein paar Monden Chef einer bundeseigenen Zwischenlagergesellschaft, also quasi in ein Abklingbecken gekommen. Nach einem Endlager wird derzeit noch gesucht!

Was nicht viel heißt, NABU-Leute sitzen auf so vielen Posten in einschlägigen Behörden, wir erleben das ständig im Tagesgeschäft, dass uns dieser Ungeist vorerst erhalten bleibt.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag etwas von Respekt und Höflichkeit im Umgang miteinander gelesen. Da ging es um die ehemalige Umweltministerin. Du schilderst hier Vorgänge zu Herrn Pieper vom Hörensagen...die Wortwahl ist in meinen Augen sehr hämisch und respektlos. Sich derart über Leute lustig zu machen ist wiederum in meinen Augen respektlos. Du bedienst damit sicherlich einige Leute, die ja auch begeistert Beifall klatschen, aber fair ist etwas anderes.
> Ich kenne Herrn Pieper entfernt, bin nicht immer seiner Meinung, nur ihn jetzt hier als Clown darzustellen, ist kein feiner Zug. Wie gesagt, mir ging es um den Ton. Über Inhalte kann man immer streiten.



Der Bauer erkennt seine Schweine am Gang, dich nach wenigen Tippel-Schritten!#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Herrn Pieper entfernt, bin nicht immer seiner Meinung, nur ihn jetzt hier als Clown darzustellen, ist kein feiner Zug. Wie gesagt, mir ging es um den Ton. Über Inhalte kann man immer streiten.


Er ist ein Mensch der Öffentlichkeit und hat einen gewissen Posten, mit dem er den Anglern gegenüber eine gewisse Aufgabe zu erledigen hat. Wenn er diese nicht Ordnungsgemäß ausführt, dann hat er auch mit öffentlicher Kritik zu leben. 

Und wenn er dann auch noch andere Angler Mundtod macht, die sich für uns Angler wirklich einsetzen, dann hat er auch jeglichen Anspruch auf Respekt in dieser Hinsicht verloren.

Man sollte immer einen gewissen Ton wahren. Aber wer in den Wald (Pieper) schreit, der darf sich nicht wundern wenn es zurück schreit.


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Ist mir ziemlich egal als was Du mich erkennst. Das andere Meinungen nicht gern gesehen sind ist mir klar... ich habe sie trotzdem und artikuliere sie auch. Nochmal, mir ging es um den Ton, nicht um den Inhalt. Für manche schwer zu trennen. Für mich schon.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

@ "Forelle2000"
Ja, ich berichte über die Veranstaltung vom Hörensagen, für jeden deutlich erkennbar.
Mehrere Teilnehmer haben mich angerufen und berichtet, Teilnehmer die nicht miteinander verbandelt sind,
so etwas nennt sich im Journalismus 'mehrfache Verifikation'.

Ob der Tenor dir gefällt, ist mir herzlich egal,
warum er dir missfällt, ist mir bewußt 
Respekt habe ich vor Bernhard Pieper sicherlich keinen, dafür hat er der Angelei in ganz Deutschland zu sehr geschadet.

Wieviel Respekt er selbst Anderen gegenüber zeigt, hat die Geschichte mit dem jungen Angler, der die Petition gestartet hat, wohl sehr deutlich gezeigt.
In wie weit sein Gebahren einer Zirkusnummer samt roter Nase gleich kommt, hat der Kollege der NOZ ziemlich gut dargestellt.
https://www.noz.de/lokales/papenbur...er-nachtangelverbot-kein-kompromiss-mit-kreis
Die Bewertung überlasse ich gern jedem einzelnen Leser.

Ich denke auch, dass er viel dafür getan hat, dass Angler ihn nicht mehr ernst nehmen und für senil halten. 
Solange er noch Funktionär ist, nehme ich ihn sehr wohl ernst, denn schaden kann er der Angelei noch täglich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ist mir ziemlich egal als was Du mich erkennst. Das andere Meinungen nicht gern gesehen sind ist mir klar... ich habe sie trotzdem und artikuliere sie auch.




Das sollst du auch, _(Mod. Gelöscht, Nettiquette beachten)_, lass dich nicht von mir beirren, ich höre eh das Gras wachsen, weißt!#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ist mir ziemlich egal als was Du mich erkennst. Das andere Meinungen nicht gern gesehen sind ist mir klar... ich habe sie trotzdem und artikuliere sie auch. Nochmal, mir ging es um den Ton, nicht um den Inhalt. Für manche schwer zu trennen. Für mich schon.



Pieper gehört für mich in die Reihe tragischer Personen, wie es sie in vielen Verbänden (immer noch) gibt. In der Sache unsicher, ideologisch verbohrt und überzeugt, doch im Interesse der Masse zu handeln bzw. diese leiten zu müssen. Das ist ein Generationenproblem. Diese alte Garde gehört ersetzt durch Leute mit Biss und Profil. 

Und ja, für Außenstehende ist die Bezeichnung als Clown das, was rüberkommt, wenn er mit Überzeugung behauptet, Positives für Angler erreicht zu haben. Wieviel Weltfremdheit gehört zu solchen Aussagen, die um Meilen neben der Realität liegen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> . Diese alte Garde gehört ersetzt durch Leute mit Biss und Profil.



Da könnte ich dir durchaus Recht geben.#6

 Nur, wo sind die, ich habe noch keinen (Lars mal ausgenommen) gesehen...

 Bis jetzt kenne ich nur kritisierende, die selbst aktiv nicht einmal den kleinen Finger bewegt bekommen. Alles nur theoretische Schlaumeier. Das ist leider das Bild der aktuellen Zeit. Und das hilft den Anglern ganz genauso wenig....

 Alle schreien, die Verbände müssen weg und die Vorstände sowieso..., nur dann müssen all diejenigen die das fordern auch mal Bereit sein, an deren Stelle zu treten und alles besser zu machen, was deren Vorgänger angeblich falsch gemacht haben.

 Komischerweise gucken die aber immer weg, wenn es um Wahlen geht, oder gehen gar nicht erst zu den Versammlungen...

 Ich wäre grundsätzlich auch sofort für eine Neuauflage, ich sehe nur keine neuen Köpfe... Ich sehe ausschließlich Forderer und keine Macher... und gerade an den Machern fehlt es einfach, leider.


----------



## wilhelm (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

kati48268 danke für deine Mühe und für diese Infos.

Zum Vorgang ist zu sagen das der Herr Pieper leider so wie der DAFV auftritt und agiert.

Wenn man ( n) sich merkwürdig ( in der Öffentlichkeit ) verhält, liebe Forelle, muss man mit entsprechenden Vergleichen leben.

Allgemein sei von meiner Seite angemerkt das diese Berichterstattung eigentlich Aufgabe der Boardmannschaft sein sollte.


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann beglücke uns doch einfach mal mit Inhalten.


Nicht immer alles durcheinander werfen. Ich habe mich zur Art und Weise geäußert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und dabei will ich es auch belassen. Ein Forum lebt vom Austausch von Meinungen. Und dabei sollte ein gewisser Respekt vorhanden sein. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

 Ich bin weder Herrn Piepers Anwalt noch kenne ich mich so genau in den Vorgängen um den LV Weser Ems aus. Das wäre für mich zu dünnes Eis. 
Ich kenne einige Sachen die ich definitiv auch nicht gut finde. Aber ich würde dann um das zu beschreiben einen anderen Wortschatz wählen als hier im Eingangsbeitrag. 

 Bitte mich nicht jetzt fragen wie ich es den schaffen will alle Angler zu einigen, den Weltfrieden zu erreichen und die unfähigen von den fähigen Funktionären zu trennen. Das alles kann ich nicht. Aber ich habe eine Meinung, die ich gelegentlich äußere.  Wenn ich dazu Lust habe. #h


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da könnte ich dir durchaus Recht geben.#6
> 
> Nur, wo sind die, ich habe noch keinen (Lars mal ausgenommen) gesehen...
> 
> ...


Meine Rede !!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Flasbarth zumindest ist raus, der ist zwar noch auf dem Posten, aber seit ein paar Monden Chef einer bundeseigenen Zwischenlagergesellschaft, also quasi in ein Abklingbecken gekommen. Nach einem Endlager wird derzeit noch gesucht



Woher hast Du Deine Infos?

Nur weil er einen Aufsichtsratposten besetzt, ist er ja nicht als Staatssekretär weg oder "raus". Zumindest zeichnet er aktuell noch für die Position des verantwortlichen Staatssekretär.

Was morgen ist, sind höchstens Vermutungen. Wir diskutieren hier aber eher die Vergangenheit und die Gegenwart.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> nur dann müssen all diejenigen die das fordern auch mal Bereit sein, an deren Stelle zu treten




Bereit! :vik:


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier überhaupt nix durcheinander, Du sprachst von Inhalten die man diskutieren könne.
> 
> 
> 
> An welcher Stelle soll das denn gewesen sein, Deine sehr begrenzten Beiträge hier sind ja in all ihrer Kürze nachzulesen. Bisher hast Du lediglich über Form und Stil den Daumen gehoben oder gesenkt. Inhalt ist für mich was anderes als nur Sittenwächter.



 Genau, über Inhalt kann man immer diskutieren. Da ich hier Inhalte nur am Rande kenne, diskutiere ich genau darüber nicht.  
Sittenwächter? Hmm, ich habe meine Meinung über den Ton gesagt. Das nehme ich mir raus, eine eigenen Meinung zu haben. Die ich aber niemanden aufzwinge. Man mag sich den Hinweis annehmen oder auch nicht. In dem Sinne ...schönes Wochenende#h


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke, dir auch herr Pieper


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Woher hast Du Deine Infos?
> 
> Ich habe ein großes Interesse an dem Wohl und Wehe des BMUB und der dort agierenden und agitierenden Figuren!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, du hast manchal ein paar kleinere Schwierigkeiten, verstehend zu lesen. 
Was "wir" hier diskutieren, darfst du auch "uns", in dem Falle "mir" überlassen.
Ich benötige da absolut keine Belehrungen von dir.

Und hier speziell ging es nicht um Vergangenheit oder Gegenwart, sondern die Zukunft von Flasbarths Jochen im BMUB!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Flasbarth bleibt schließlich auch nach Hendricks Abgang.



Cheerio#h


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt kenne ich nur kritisierende, die selbst aktiv nicht einmal den kleinen Finger bewegt bekommen. Alles nur theoretische Schlaumeier.


Diese Einschätzung teile ich nicht.

Zugegebenermaßen interessiere ich mich auch erst seit ca. 10 Jahren für Angelpolitik obwohl ich seit rund 35Jahren Angler bin.
Als ich vor ich glaube 6 Jahren in den Vereinsvorstand gegangen bin und dann zum ersten Mal auf der Verbandssitzung war, fühlte ich mich wie ein einsamer Rufer in der Wüste und die Kakteen lächteln auf mich herab.

Dieses Bild hat sich in nur wenigen Jahren verändert, plötzlich tauchen junge, neue Köpfe auf, die sogar den Mund aufmachen und es wagen die "Nein"-Abstimmungskarten hoch zu halten.
Sogar einige wenige der alten Kakteen frischen auf und treiben neue Blüten.
Da es sich um einen der fahnentreusten Landesverbände handelt, ist auch diese Gruppe noch arg in der Minderheit, aber sie wächst von Jahr zu Jahr.

Schau ich in andere Vereinsvorstände, so sehe ich bei Vielen einen Wandel, wann auch nicht in allen.

Über Jahrzehnte sind die VDSF-Bretter so dick gewachsen und miteinander verzahnt, dass es noch viele Jahre brauchen wird, sie zu bohren und das Gebälk durch etwas Neues zu ersetzen.
Aber es wird passieren ...wenn es dann noch nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eine Meinung, die ich gelegentlich äußere.  Wenn ich dazu Lust habe.


Ich wüsste da einen Thread, da könntest du deine Lust so richtig auslassen, 
quasi "wie für dich gemacht".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du hast manchal ein paar kleinere Schwierigkeiten, verstehend zu lesen.



Ähm, Du hast geschrieben "Flasbarth ist raus"! Kannst Du uns bitte erklären, was ich daran falsch verstanden haben soll, wenn ich korrigiere "er ist aktuell noch auf dem Posten" und ein Aufischtsratposten nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass er seinen jetzigen Posten als Staatssekretär aufgibt? Ich aus diesem Grund nach der Quelle Deiner Info gefragt habe oder es sich bei Deinem "Er ist raus" um Deine persönliche Mutmaßung handelt?

Ich habe anscheinend nur ein Problem mit Deiner Art der Formulierung und zu erkennen von dem was Du denkst zu meinen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ähm, Du hast geschrieben "Flasbarth ist raus"! Kannst Du uns bitte erklären, was ich daran falsch verstanden haben soll,
> 
> Du musst die ganzen Sätze lesen und dann versuchen, das Gelesene zu verstehen, ich habe es dir unten nochmal reinkopiert!
> 
> ...



Ich schreibe doch eigentlich recht deutlich, vielleicht etwas großfressig, aber zumindest bilde ich mir ein, dass man den Sinn entnehmen kann:




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Flasbarth zumindest ist raus, der ist zwar* noch *auf dem Posten...



Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal raus!#h#g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal raus!#h#g



Das ist auch gut so....

Noch einmal für Dich zum verstehen: Jeder ist NOCH auf seinem Posten, denn entweder man stirbt, wechselt seinen Job oder geht in Rente/ Pension. Deshalb die Frage nach Deiner Infoquelle... So wie Du es geschrieben hast, hört es sich an, als wenn Du weisst, was kommende Woche ist.

Meine Infos habe ich von der Seite der BGE, da mir diese Seite dann doch als aktuell erscheint und zumindest für mich eher die Grundlage ist, als grundsätzlich Usern in Foren zu vertrauen.

Dort ist Flasbarth kein Geschäftsführer, sondern Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates...

https://www.bge.de/de/impressum/

Kannst Du uns also noch Infos bezüglich Deiner Formulierung "NOCH" geben?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so....
> 
> Noch einmal für Dich zum verstehen: Jeder ist NOCH auf *seinem* Posten,
> _(Mod: Gelöscht, Nettiquette beachten)_ ich schrieb, er ist *noch* auf *dem *Posten, ganz eindeutig im Zusammenhang mit Staatssekretär im BMUB!
> ...



jetzt aber wirklich, adieu derweilen!


----------



## saza (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Danke Kati,
ich war auf dieser besagten Versammlung. Du hast es schön beschrieben. Leider war Pieper noch schlimmer, als von Dir dargestellt. Ein unglaublich selbstgefälliger seniler alter Funktionär, dessen Zeit schon vor Jahren abgelaufen ist. Ein würdiger Mann an Häppchens Seite.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mach dich doch jetzt nicht zum Obst, ich schrieb, er ist *noch* auf *dem *Posten, ganz eindeutig im Zusammenhang mit Staatssekretär im BMUB!



_(Mod: Gelöscht, da es das Zitat eines editieren Posts ist)_  hat aber auch gefragt - und Du hast bisher nicht darauf geantwortet - wieso Du von "NOCH" schreibst.

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Du sicherlich eine Menge weisst und sicherlich auch Dinge, die ich nicht weiß. Allerdings frage ich mich was das mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat. Es sei denn, Du beantwortest das "NOCH" jetzt endlich, da Du das weißt.

Übrigens ist mir die Verflechtung von Flasbarth völlig wurscht, denn Atommüll hat für mich wenig mit Angelverboten in den AWZ zu tun. Und ich wusste tatsächlich nur von seinem Aufsichtsratposten bei der BGE, da das damals in den Medien zu lesen war. Mich interessiert der Mensch Flasbarth ansonsten überhaupt nicht bzw. nur Dinge, die uns Angler betreffen.

Und ja, ich nutze Google. Soll ich mich dafür schämen? Das ist sogar meine Startseite...


Erklärst Du uns denn jetzt Dein "NOCH"?


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zumindest haben'se die Bewertungsfunktion bei FB offen...
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/LFVWE/reviews/





GandRalf schrieb:


> Da macht so ein Querulant doch einfach den Schnitt kaputt!


Manno... 3,2... da geht doch noch was, oder?! #t


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Schaut man sich die neue Facebookseite jetzt mal  an,sieht man auschschließlich nur Naturschutzgedöns. Naturschutz ist zwar auch wichtig aber ab und zu mal was übers Angeln wär ja für einen Verband der von Anglern bezahlt wird ganz angebracht.#d


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Genau deshalb habe ich die Seite - wie bei anderen Verbänden auch - geliked und schau mir an, was da so veröffentlicht wird.
Zu gegebener Zeit bilde ich mir dann ein Urteil.


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

So, einen Sargnagel-Schläger weniger hat das Verbandswesen nun endgültig, Pieper ist raus, neuer Präsi ist Heinz Gräßner.
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...s-sportfischerverbandes-im-lfv-weser-ems.html


----------



## Stoni-Killer (17. April 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*




kati48268 schrieb:


> So, einen Sargnagel-Schläger weniger hat das Verbandswesen nun endgültig, Pieper ist raus, neuer Präsi ist Heinz Gräßner.
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...s-sportfischerverbandes-im-lfv-weser-ems.html



|bla: ich werde seine Reden vermissen....
 Mitternachtspitzen is nix dagegen...

 leider war die am letzen SA vermutlich die letzte die ich hören durfte.... hatte richtig Bauchschmerz vom L|bla:

 Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## Ørret (23. April 2018)

*AW: Ausge"piept" - Piepers Abschiedstour bei der NWA*

Endlich mal ein Bericht übers Angeln...

https://www.facebook.com/LFVWE/

finde ich gut, weiter so. 
Ob mit dem neuen Präsidium der Schwerpunkt wieder etwas in Richtung  geht???? Wünschenswert wäre es


----------

